# What color is Hells Bay?



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

They offered whatever gelcoat had at the time- the most common was 'birch white' which is no longer made. I think it was replaced with matterhorn white.

When I had my 2002 repainted it had to be custom matched.

The common early colors are white, fighting lady yellow, cream, and olive/OD green.

'Guide green' is a hells bay 'custom color' that they made later on.


----------



## swampfox (May 9, 2007)

Hard to go wrong with cream. I think that may be the most common. My 01 Guide is classic cream. I like it better than white. Which is what my last two skiffs were. It can get pretty bright on sunny days. The cream takes it down a notch.


----------



## blueeye (Sep 12, 2012)

I love the guide green and cream decks on some of the pictures I've seen. I used to own a Grady White and always liked that color in the sun. It was easy on the eyes. 

Do you guys have any pictures of an all cream Hells Bay? I couldn't find any.


----------



## camp (Jul 31, 2011)

hard to beat white but olive green with cream deck is beautiful


----------



## GSSF (May 25, 2013)

> What color is a classic or trademark Hells Bay color in your opinion?


They are the color of money.

Really? I was the first to do this? C'mon' guys. Let's turn this into an ECC vs HB vs whatever thread again!

Kidding. Happy hump day ya'll.

Op- Guide green is the shizz..............


----------



## Capt. Eli Whidden (Jun 7, 2012)

ECC has a long way to go before they grow up and play with big boys. Everybody knows this except the ECC boys. Somebody should tell them....

What's there original hull color! Or does anybody care? 

That's a start.


----------



## East_Cape (Jun 3, 2008)

> ECC has a long way to go before they grow up and play with big boys.  Everybody knows this except the ECC boys.   Somebody should tell them....
> 
> What's there original hull color!  Or does anybody care?
> 
> ...



Bonefish Gray in 04' and 750 skiffs later some care Eli…
Not to worry though we will be just fine. tight lines!


----------



## nsbsurfer15 (Jun 2, 2014)

> ECC has a long way to go before they grow up and play with big boys.  Everybody knows this except the ECC boys.   Somebody should tell them....
> 
> What's there original hull color!  Or does anybody care?
> 
> That's a start.


I surely hope this is a sarcastic post. If not, you look like an idiot despite your grammatical errors.


----------



## TailN (Dec 30, 2013)

Hey BD I was just about to say... "Uh oh, Here we go"!!!! Hahaha


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I agree who cares what color any boat is or was. Why does it matter if the original boats were green or blue. I bet the first one out of the mold was plain old white


Page on


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2010)

> ECC has a long way to go before they grow up and play with big boys.  Everybody knows this except the ECC boys.   Somebody should tell them....
> 
> What's there original hull color!  Or does anybody care?
> 
> That's a start.


and thus the reason Hells Bay owners get a bad rap for being stuck up a**holes. 95% of HB owners are good guys who just focus on fishing, and then there's this guy. Capt. Eli everyone knows you have the most expensive and best skiff on the market, so give yourself a big pat on the back. O, wait sorry but the Islamorada 18 is a more expensive and better performing skiff than anything HB makes. So i guess you just have to join us EC owners in the "little boys club" and have no one care about what the original hull color of your skiff was. wow [smiley=rant.gif]


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

The color matters if you are going to match it. Or to have a restore where you change the color of the boat (I have). Or you want a boat in that color.

I find it amusing that the HBs guys are like the Labrador retriever sitting in the grass, watching the birds in the trees, while the ECC guys are like the chihuahua running around, barking at it.


----------



## blueeye (Sep 12, 2012)

I watched an interview with Flip Pallot on the topic of the Whipray Classic he helped design and starting reading about Hells Bay. Needless to say the company intrigued me and I got to daydreaming like a guy does with antique cars to see what the original color was. I do know Ford’s was black. Thanks for the responses guys. Great Forum!

FYI. East Cape makes great boats too.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2010)

> The color matters if you are going to match it. Or to have a restore where you change the color of the boat (I have).  Or you want a boat in that color.
> 
> I find it amusing that the HBs guys are like the Labrador retriever sitting in the grass, watching the birds in the trees, while the ECC guys are like the chihuahua running around, barking at it.


I guess the other HB owner in this thread who just likes to take shots at East Cape must be a mutt between chihuahua and Labrador. Hes got some sort of vendetta or agenda with East Cape and its just annoying because half of what he says just sounds stupid and uneducated. He just outright states something without backing it up with proof or even mentioning an experience. On a for sale post of mine the guy just comes on and starts talking negatively about my skiff for sale. Capt. Eli, have you ever been on an East Cape? Which hull?


----------



## Capt. Eli Whidden (Jun 7, 2012)

> > The color matters if you are going to match it. Or to have a restore where you change the color of the boat (I have).  Or you want a boat in that color.
> >
> > I find it amusing that the HBs guys are like the Labrador retriever sitting in the grass, watching the birds in the trees, while the ECC guys are like the chihuahua running around, barking at it.
> 
> ...


You have proven my point exactly. Grow up!


----------



## sotilloa1078 (Mar 27, 2014)

Hmmm I would say that the original color would definitely be white. And man people get so aggressive around here! Tightlines 

Tidesright


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

Your wrong Tidesright! There's so many different shades of white


----------



## shiprock8 (Sep 23, 2013)

> What color is a classic or trademark Hells Bay color in your opinion? I was thinking maybe guide green or cream. Anyone know what the original color offered was?


My guide green 1999 HB 16 Whipray tiller belonged to Flip when it was new. It was one of the older boats. You can see it in action with Flip on some of his TV shows. I would say the classic colors, other than white, which Matty explained, were guide green, ice blue, cream, and later, combinations of those colors. White was offered as standard. If you wanted a color, you had to pay extra. Most experienced skiff guys stayed away from white decks because they reflect too much light back into your face when you are poling or fishing.

Not sure why anyone on this forum would beat you up because you are asking this question. :-?


----------



## blueeye (Sep 12, 2012)

I would love to see a picture of your boat as I'm sure others would. Especially a boat driven by Flip. 




> > What color is a classic or trademark Hells Bay color in your opinion? I was thinking maybe guide green or cream. Anyone know what the original color offered was?
> 
> 
> My guide green 1999 HB 16 Whipray tiller belonged to Flip when it was new.  It was one of the older boats.  You can see it in action with Flip on some of his TV shows.  I would say the classic colors, other than white, which Matty explained, were guide green, ice blue, cream, and later, combinations of those colors.  White was offered as standard.  If you wanted a color, you had to pay extra.  Most experienced skiff guys stayed away from white decks because they reflect too much light back into your face when you are poling or fishing.
> ...


----------



## shiprock8 (Sep 23, 2013)

> I would love to see a picture of your boat as I'm sure others would. Especially a boat driven by Flip.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I sold that skiff 11 years ago to buy a HB Pro.  Chris Petersen, the owner of HB, has it now.  He keeps it behind the HB shop.  Here is a pic from when I owned it.  It looks about the same today and still has the original Merc 25.


----------



## blueeye (Sep 12, 2012)

I was just admiring that boat in another thread. One day when I make it over to Hells Bay I will have to check it out.


----------



## swampfox (May 9, 2007)

Nice old low chime HB there Hellsbay. I have a old catalog from HB. And if I remember right every color photo of their boat line up was cream. What is the purpose of this inquiry? Are you restoring one and thinking of a color change?

I don't know what Eli's deal is. Yes ECC wasn't quite up to snuff on the first design and quality of HB. But I owned a Lostmen for years and loved it. Still wonder if I messed up selling it. ECC customer service is hard to beat. I wouldn't hesitate to own some of their newer boats. I came dam close to getting a Glide recently. But I got two boys that are both gonna be in the 6'4" range. So I need room and load capacity


----------



## Capt. Eli Whidden (Jun 7, 2012)

> Nice old low chime HB there Hellsbay. I have a old catalog from HB. And if I remember right every color photo of their boat line up was cream. What is the purpose of this inquiry? Are you restoring one and thinking of a color change?
> 
> I don't know what Eli's deal is. Yes ECC wasn't quite up to snuff on the first design and quality of HB. But I owned a Lostmen for years and loved it. Still wonder if I messed up selling it. ECC customer service is hard to beat. I wouldn't hesitate to own some of their newer boats. I came dam close to getting a Glide recently. But I got two boys that are both gonna be in the 6'4" range. So I need room and load capacity


I have nothing against ECC. I almost pulled the trigger on one of Kevin's first Gladesmans years ago. 
It was bonefish gray if I recall....


----------



## blueeye (Sep 12, 2012)

Would like to own one someday. Just having a hard time justifying it. Sold a Grady and purchased a Pathfinder back in March.

Ever since the first Hell's Bay drove by me in Homosassa springs I've wanted one. I can remember my Dad saying that is a nice flats boat there. Funny I do remember that one being cream and that had to of been late 90s.





> Nice old low chime HB there Hellsbay. I have a old catalog from HB. And if I remember right every color photo of their boat line up was cream. What is the purpose of this inquiry? Are you restoring one and thinking of a color change?
> 
> I don't know what Eli's deal is. Yes ECC wasn't quite up to snuff on the first design and quality of HB. But I owned a Lostmen for years and loved it. Still wonder if I messed up selling it. ECC customer service is hard to beat. I wouldn't hesitate to own some of their newer boats. I came dam close to getting a Glide recently. But I got two boys that are both gonna be in the 6'4" range. So I need room and load capacity


----------

